# Cristoforo Colombo



## spleen (5 Luglio 2020)

A Baltimora si continuno ad abbattere statue.  L'gnoranza  e la stupidità di chi continua a pensare di risolvere i problemi razziali con gesti di violenza e di negazione di qualsiasi forma di civiltà continua.
Probabilmente erano gli stessi che giustamente si rammaricavano della distruzione di Palmira da parte dello stato islamico. Sono finiti per usare lo stesso concetto di appropriazione del passato per giudicarlo, condannarlo e giustiziarlo nel presente.

“Ogni disco è stato distrutto o falsificato, ogni libro è stato riscritto, ogni immagine è stata ridipinta, ogni statua e ogni edificio è stato rinominato, ogni data è stata modificata. E il processo continua giorno per giorno e minuto per minuto. La storia si è fermata. Nulla esiste tranne il presente senza fine in cui il Partito ha sempre ragione “.
Orwell - 1984


----------



## Lara3 (5 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> A Baltimora si continuno ad abbattere statue.  L'gnoranza  e la stupidità di chi continua a pensare di risolvere i problemi razziali con gesti di violenza e di negazione di qualsiasi forma di civiltà continua.
> Probabilmente erano gli stessi che giustamente si rammaricavano della distruzione di Palmira da parte dello stato islamico. Sono finiti per usare lo stesso concetto di appropriazione del passato per giudicarlo, condannarlo e giustiziarlo nel presente.
> 
> “Ogni disco è stato distrutto o falsificato, ogni libro è stato riscritto, ogni immagine è stata ridipinta, ogni statua e ogni edificio è stato rinominato, ogni data è stata modificata. E il processo continua giorno per giorno e minuto per minuto. La storia si è fermata. Nulla esiste tranne il presente senza fine in cui il Partito ha sempre ragione “.
> Orwell - 1984


Bisogna considerare anche altri fattori: manipolazione o infiltrazioni di gruppi sempre razzisti per screditare le manifestazioni dopo la morte di Floyd o anche l’esasperazione per troppi abusi subiti.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Bisogna considerare anche altri fattori: manipolazione o infiltrazioni di gruppi sempre razzisti per screditare le manifestazioni dopo la morte di Floyd o anche l’esasperazione per troppi abusi subiti.


Poi non bisogna dimenticare che sono sempre americani.
Se fossimo americani bisognerebbe fare un film per fare sapere che è esistito Fabrizio de André.
Poi naturalmente gli verrebbero fatte le pulci per Carlo Martello, Bocca di rosa e soprattutto Marinella.
Gli americani, di qualsiasi origine etnica, sono schiacciati sul presente e il pensiero che è diffuso nel presente diventa l’unico accettabile. È come la “loro” democrazia che va imposta ovunque.


----------



## spleen (5 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi non bisogna dimenticare che sono sempre americani.
> Se fossimo americani bisognerebbe fare un film per fare sapere che è esistito Fabrizio de André.
> Poi naturalmente gli verrebbero fatte le pulci per Carlo Martello, Bocca di rosa e soprattutto Marinella.
> Gli americani, di qualsiasi origine etnica, sono schiacciati sul presente e il pensiero che è diffuso nel presente diventa l’unico accettabile. È come la “loro” democrazia che va imposta ovunque.


Non è un fenomeno esclusivamente americano.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è un fenomeno esclusivamente americano.


Purtroppo la (a)cultura americana è dominante.
Per molti aspetti non ce ne accorgiamo neppure. Sottovalutiamo il peso formativo della produzione da intrattenimento americana.
Per questo anche da noi avviene una proiezione sul passato, ma si finisce anche per farne una narrazione inconsapevolmente falsa.
Se piace l’idea di avere avuto la famiglia da telefilm, si selezionano i ricordi e si riaggiustano.


----------



## Lara3 (5 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è un fenomeno esclusivamente americano.


Io per esempio non sapevo che Montanelli avesse una statua.
Ma perché fare una statua ad uno che ha sposato una bambina ?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io per esempio non sapevo che Montanelli avesse una statua.
> Ma perché fare una statua ad uno che ha sposato una bambina ?


Perché non le è stata fatta per quello, ovviamente, così come a Cristoforo Colombo non è stata fatta perché ha portato degli indios in Spagna per dimostrare che aveva incontrato dei popoli orientali.
Montanelli è stato gambizzato (gli hanno sparato alle gambe) dalle Brigate Rosse, perché sosteneva idee politiche di destra, proprio nei giardini in cui è stata posta la statua che lo ritrae nella posizione di una sua famosa fotografia, mentre scriveva sulla sua Olivetti lettera 22, i suoi reportage durante l’invasione sovietica dell’Ungheria.
Quindi era la celebrazione di un giornalista anticomunista. Ciò che milioni di italiani hanno fatto prima e durante la guerra in epoca fascista è stato messo in un oblio, favorevole a tanti.


----------



## spleen (5 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Purtroppo la (a)cultura americana è dominante.
> Per molti aspetti non ce ne accorgiamo neppure. Sottovalutiamo il peso formativo della produzione da intrattenimento americana.
> Per questo anche da noi avviene una proiezione sul passato, ma si finisce anche per farne una narrazione inconsapevolmente falsa.
> Se piace l’idea di avere avuto la famiglia da telefilm, si selezionano i ricordi e si riaggiustano.


Il problema è molto più grave dell' intrattenimento. Tutto avviene con la connivenza e l'ipocrita silenzio di tutta una parte della politica e degli intelletuali. Ben consci dell' insensatezza e la palese stupidità di quello che accade ma balbettanti di fronte al politicamente corretto via via diventato ideologia.
(Di cui si rifiutano, tranne qualche luminoso esempio di coraggio e di esercizio del libero pensiero di riconoscere l'intrinseca pericolosità).
E desiderosi di dare addosso ai "puzzoni" di turno, Trump in testa.
La deficenza delle masse come strumento di lotta politica, una sorta di populismo uguale ma contrario.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Il problema è molto più grave dell' intrattenimento. Tutto avviene con la connivenza e l'ipocrita silenzio di tutta una parte della politica e degli intelletuali. Ben consci dell' insensatezza e la palese stupidità di quello che accade ma balbettanti di fronte al politicamente corretto via via diventato ideologia.
> (Di cui si rifiutano, tranne qualche luminoso esempio di coraggio e di esercizio del libero pensiero di riconoscere l'intrinseca pericolosità).
> E desiderosi di dare addosso ai puzzoni di turno, Trump in testa.
> La deficenza delle masse come strumento di lotta politica, una sorta di populismo uguale ma contrario.


Ma sai, io non credo neppure che siano intellettuali in malafede quelli che dici tu, ma solo non intellettuali.
Io ho discusso molto su fb nelle settimane passate e molti miei contatti, intellettuali veri non conosciuti, non si sono adeguati a una semplificazione assurda e lo hanno fatto in modo ricco e articolato.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2020)

Poi Trump fa tutto da solo.


----------



## Lara3 (5 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché non le è stata fatta per quello, ovviamente, così come a Cristoforo Colombo non è stata fatta perché ha portato degli indios in Spagna per dimostrare che aveva incontrato dei popoli orientali.
> Montanelli è stato gambizzato (gli hanno sparato alle gambe) dalle Brigate Rosse, perché sosteneva idee politiche di destra, proprio nei giardini in cui è stata posta la statua che lo ritrae nella posizione di una sua famosa fotografia, mentre scriveva sulla sua Olivetti lettera 22, i suoi reportage durante l’invasione sovietica dell’Ungheria.
> Quindi era la celebrazione di un giornalista anticomunista. Ciò che milioni di italiani hanno fatto prima e durante la guerra in epoca fascista è stato messo in un oblio, favorevole a tanti.


Un uomo andrebbe considerato per tutto quello che ha fatto: bene e male.
Gli eroi anche. E se non lo sono, rimangano dei comuni mortali.


----------



## spleen (5 Luglio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io per esempio non sapevo che Montanelli avesse una statua.
> Ma perché fare una statua ad uno che ha sposato una bambina ?


Montanelli è stato uno dei più grandi giornalisti del 900, una delle menti più critiche e libere. Ha avuto il coraggio di scrivere cose negli anni di piombo per le quali si è beccato anche una scarica di pallottole dalle Brigat Rosse.
La statua gli è stata dedicata per questo, non perchè durante la guerra in Africa avesse contratto un matrimonio tribale.
In Inghilterra La statua di Churchill è stata similmente imbrattata da dei mentecatti perchè anche lui aveva un passato coloniale, si sono dimenticati la trascurabile piccolezza che era rimasto l' unico baluardo a resistere al nazismo durante la seconda guerra mondiale.
E' una pretesa ridicola cancellare le statue di uomini ritenuti illustri perchè con questo concetto (impossibile da praticare, e avvallare per palese deficenza culturale di chi vorrebbe metterlo in pratica), si distruggerebbe l'intera produzione culturale figurativa dell' occidente.
Non si salverebbe niente e nessuno.
George Washington possedeva 300 schiavi.
Che ci fa il colosseo ancora in piedi? In fondo le lotte gladiatorie erano uno spettacolo immondo?
E la cappella sistina? Dopo la censura del Braghetteone che facciamo? Pensiamo (come un sedicente pensatore americano) che l'immagine di un Cristo bianco e occidentale non debba essere forse cancellata?
Avvallando simili tesi si sa dove si inizia, non si sa dove si va a finire.
O meglio, si sa benissimo, dentro l' incubo distopico del pensiero unico, così ben descritto da Orwell in 1984.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Un uomo andrebbe considerato per tutto quello che ha fatto: bene e male.
> Gli eroi anche. E se non lo sono, rimangano dei comuni mortali.


Una statua non è un processo di beatificazione, è solo la rappresentazione di chi, in un determinato e limitato contesto storico, ha rappresentato qualcosa di importante per chi lo erige. Non è un modello per nessuno.
Montanelli ha avuto anche dei colloqui pacificatori con i brigatisti che gli avevano sparato in carcere. Quindi ha avuto anche il ruolo non solo di rappresentare la pacificazione con le B.R.,  ma anche la affermazione di una vittoria della destra, dello Stato, di una visione politico-economica. Una sorta di trattato di pace senza condizioni raffigurato in una persona.
Se non si ha idea di come si è evoluta e involuta e degradata la spinta al cambiamento dal ‘68 in poi non si può capire come una giunta comunale di destra volesse, dopo mani pulite, celebrare un trionfo.
E chi è andato a riesumare una vicenda che avrebbe dovuto essere usata per un vero processo storico di consapevolezza della sgangherata avventura coloniale italiana, riducendola a un ufficiale che, come molti altri, aveva avuto una sposa minorenne, ha una comprensione storica settoriale e misera.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Montanelli è stato uno dei più grandi giornalisti del 900, una delle menti più critiche e libere. Ha avuto il coraggio di scrivere cose negli anni di piombo per le quali si è beccato anche una scarica di pallottole dalle Brigat Rosse.
> La statua gli è stata dedicata per questo, non perchè durante la guerra in Africa avesse contratto un matrimonio tribale.
> In Inghilterra La statua di Churchill è stata similmente imbrattata da dei mentecatti perchè anche lui aveva un passato coloniale, si sono dimenticati la trascurabile piccolezza che era rimasto l' unico baluardo a resistere al nazismo durante la seconda guerra mondiale.
> E' una pretesa ridicola cancellare le statue di uomini ritenuti illustri perchè con questo concetto (impossibile da praticare, e avvallare per palese deficenza culturale di chi vorrebbe metterlo in pratica, si distruggerebbe l'intera produzione culturale figurativa dell' occidente.
> ...


Ma peggio ancora, prima di arrivare al pensiero unico, si alimenta la superficialità.


----------



## spleen (5 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sai, io non credo neppure che siano intellettuali in malafede quelli che dici tu, ma solo non intellettuali.
> Io ho discusso molto su fb nelle settimane passate e molti miei contatti, intellettuali veri non conosciuti, non si sono adeguati a una semplificazione assurda e lo hanno fatto in modo ricco e articolato.


E perchè allora così pochi hanno avuto il coraggio di uscire allo scoperto?


----------



## spleen (5 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma peggio ancora, prima di arrivare al pensiero unico, si alimenta la superficialità.


Assolutamente sì. E questa mia affermazione va letta "in paro" con quella subito precedente. Perchè chi sa e può non esce allo scoperto?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> E perchè allora così pochi hanno avuto il coraggio di uscire allo scoperto?


Quelli con cui ho dialogato io sono stati scopertissimi. Abbiamo discusso una settimana su fb, anche su bacheche con migliaia di lettori.
Non so chi sarebbero gli intellettuali favorevoli. Poi ci ha pensato Sgarbi a buttare tutto in vacca, sollevando il consueto polverone. Comunque si sono espressi contro la rimozione della statua quasi tutti i giornalisti.
Anche se non con la mia lucidità


----------



## spleen (5 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quelli con cui ho dialogato io sono stati scopertissimi. Abbiamo discusso una settimana su fb, anche su bacheche con migliaia di lettori.
> Non so chi sarebbero gli intellettuali favorevoli. Poi ci ha pensato Sgarbi a buttare tutto in vacca, sollevando il consueto polverone. Comunque si sono espressi contro la rimozione della statua quasi tutti i giornalisti.
> Anche se non con la mia lucidità


Allora posso stare tranquillo e smettere di incazzarmi in pratica.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Allora posso stare tranquillo e smettere di incazzarmi in pratica.


Ma sì!
Poi settimana prossima si proporrà un altro tema.
A volte si dà troppo peso a una minoranza rumorosa.


----------



## perplesso (6 Luglio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io per esempio non sapevo che Montanelli avesse una statua.
> Ma perché fare una statua ad uno che ha sposato una bambina ?


perchè non è l'unica cosa che ha fatto nella vita


----------



## perplesso (6 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> E perchè allora così pochi hanno avuto il coraggio di uscire allo scoperto?


perchè troppi hanno paura di essere addittati come rasssssisti e fassssisti


----------



## Skorpio (6 Luglio 2020)

Questa discussione su statue/simboli mi ha fatto tornare alla mente un episodio accaduto molti ma molti anni fa, ero in vacanza in gita organizzata con mia madre, avrò avuto 18 anni.. e quel giorno eravamo a Berlino Est.

C’era una guida del posto, un signore molto paziente e compassato che si faceva chiamare Paolo, che spiegava i vari monumenti, mia madre (che non era esattamente una comunista sfegatata) con varie amiche più timide al silenzioso seguito e supporto, marcava stretto questo poveruomo come Gentile marcava Maradona in Italia Argentina ai mondiali del 1982, riempiendolo di continue provocazioni.

La sua tattica era semplice e dichiarata, accaparrarsi confidenza in modo femminile, così da  guadagnare licenza per riempirlo di provocazioni

Arrivati in un parco c’era una statua di un soldato Russo, Paolo (sempre con mia madre accanto)  fa al gruppo : “E questa è la statua del soldato russo che pesta la svastica, simbolo del nazismo..”

E mia madre di fianco, aggiunse come ulteriore commento : “tutti i simboli andrebbero pestati...”

Paolo rispose annuendo, ma mica troppo convinto


----------



## perplesso (6 Luglio 2020)

in effetti sarebbe da far notare come vengano abbattute ed imbrattate statue di personaggi che la demenza imperante associa tradizionalmente a posizioni di destra.

sarei fin curioso di vedere come costoro ad esempio risolverebbero la questione del noto omofobo Ernesto Guevara de la Serna


----------



## patroclo (6 Luglio 2020)

L'italia è piena di fasci littori, di architetture simbolo e ancora moltissimi comuni si fregiano di avere dato la cittadinanza onoraria a LVI.
Il problema non è il simbolo ma l'incapacità di capire la storia, è dura ammettere che per anni e anni la dittatura ha avuto un appoggio straordinario in termini numerici, ma se si cancellano i segni si perde la memoria, già aspettarsi che un ragazzino sappia cosa significa un fascio littorio è un'impresa.

Colombo penso che non sia inquadrabile politicamente.
Montanelli ha fatto l'errore di non condannare mai che quello che ha fatto in Abissinia (che tra l'altro all'epoca era già reato anche in Italia)
La mancanza di contestualizzazione storica genera mostri ma anche il "era normale fare così" non scherza


----------



## Lara3 (6 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Montanelli è stato uno dei più grandi giornalisti del 900, una delle menti più critiche e libere. Ha avuto il coraggio di scrivere cose negli anni di piombo per le quali si è beccato anche una scarica di pallottole dalle Brigat Rosse.
> La statua gli è stata dedicata per questo, non perchè durante la guerra in Africa avesse contratto un matrimonio tribale.
> In Inghilterra La statua di Churchill è stata similmente imbrattata da dei mentecatti perchè anche lui aveva un passato coloniale, si sono dimenticati la trascurabile piccolezza che era rimasto l' unico baluardo a resistere al nazismo durante la seconda guerra mondiale.
> E' una pretesa ridicola cancellare le statue di uomini ritenuti illustri perchè con questo concetto (impossibile da praticare, e avvallare per palese deficenza culturale di chi vorrebbe metterlo in pratica), si distruggerebbe l'intera produzione culturale figurativa dell' occidente.
> ...


Ok, ok, ok.
Ma quando si è deciso di riempire una piazza pubblica, uno spazio pubblico con una statua, non sono riusciti a trovare qualcuno che non abbia sposato una bambina ? Penuria di personaggi da monumento?
Domanda polemica la mia, mi accontento delle risposte precedenti che descrivono solamente i pro.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ok, ok, ok.
> Ma quando si è deciso di riempire una piazza pubblica, uno spazio pubblico con una statua, non sono riusciti a trovare qualcuno che non abbia sposato una bambina ? Penuria di personaggi da monumento?
> Domanda polemica la mia, mi accontento delle risposte precedenti che descrivono solamente i pro.


Se hai interpretato quello che ho scritto come un pro, è un problema tuo.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2020)

Ho inquadrato storicamente l’innalzamento delle statue. Per me potrebbero restare tutte, a parte quelle abbattute sull’onda della rabbia popolare, e essere viste per quello che sono: documenti storici utili per studiare. Schierarsi rispetto al passato lo trovo ...passatista.


----------



## Lara3 (6 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se hai interpretato quello che ho scritto come un pro, è un problema tuo.


No, scusa non mi riferivo al tuo messaggio. Comunque si vede che i pro per quello che lo riguarda quando hanno deciso per la statua pesavano di più per chi ha deciso.
Il mio stupore rimane. Perché una bambina resta una bambina.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> No, scusa non mi riferivo al tuo messaggio. Comunque si vede che i pro per quello che lo riguarda quando hanno deciso per la statua pesavano di più per chi ha deciso.
> Il mio stupore rimane. Perché una bambina resta una bambina.


Ma hai capito i motivi?


----------



## Lara3 (6 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma hai capito i motivi?


Ma siiii


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ma siiii


A me sembra evidente che di quanto era accaduto nel 1932 non fosse di loro interesse.


----------



## perplesso (6 Luglio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> No, scusa non mi riferivo al tuo messaggio. Comunque si vede che i pro per quello che lo riguarda quando hanno deciso per la statua pesavano di più per chi ha deciso.
> Il mio stupore rimane. Perché una bambina resta una bambina.


nel 1935 come nel 2020, in un luogo di tradizione islamica una dodicenne, se ha avuto il menarca, è una donna, non una bambina.

il monumento è legato al complesso della vita dell'uomo Montanelli.  e sì, nel complesso sono più i pro che i contro.

 altrimenti tiriamo via anche la statua di Lenin a Cavriago.   che oltretutto con l'Italia c'entra na sega.


----------



## spleen (6 Luglio 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> L'italia è piena di fasci littori, di architetture simbolo e ancora moltissimi comuni si fregiano di avere dato la cittadinanza onoraria a LVI.
> Il problema non è il simbolo ma l'incapacità di capire la storia, è dura ammettere che per anni e anni la dittatura ha avuto un appoggio straordinario in termini numerici, ma se si cancellano i segni si perde la memoria, già aspettarsi che un ragazzino sappia cosa significa un fascio littorio è un'impresa.
> 
> *Colombo penso che non sia inquadrabile politicamente.*
> ...


Infatti mi sfugge la logica per la quale ci si debba chiedere la collocazione politica (immagino con parametri odierni) di una persona vissuta 500 anni orsono.


----------



## spleen (6 Luglio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ok, ok, ok.
> Ma quando si è deciso di riempire una piazza pubblica, uno spazio pubblico con una statua,* non sono riusciti a trovare qualcuno che non abbia sposato una bambina ? Penuria di personaggi da monumento?*
> Domanda polemica la mia, mi accontento delle risposte precedenti che descrivono solamente i pro.


Sono arciconvinto che sia riprovevole sposare una dodicenne, in ogni epoca ed in ogni luogo, lo devo dire anche ai miei amici mussulmani, dal momento che lo fece anche il loro profeta…   ehm,  forse è meglio di no.

Giornalisti, dunque, ne cerco subito uno più degno, vediamo chi mi viene in mente tra i giornalisti:

Pasolini…. ehm, no, c’è la faccenda dei ragazzi di vita.

Scalfari….. ehm, no, da giovane era iscrittto al PNF. (Partito Nazionale Fascista).

Bocca…. Ehm, no per la faccenda delle sue tesi sul Vaiont.

Pansa…. Ehm, lasciamo perdere…

La Fallaci…. Vade retro….

Biagi, ho trovato, Biagi…

Sicuramente ce n’è qualcun’altro, ci devo pensare, ma bisognerebbe che ne trovassi uno libero nel pensiero e nell’ azione, una penna che non si sia lasciata corrompere o suggestionare né dalle sirene dell’ imperialismo americano né da quelle del totalitarismo sovietico del  secolo scorso, che abbia difeso quello che scriveva senza tener conto di quello che pensava il suo editore…

Rinuncio, non me ne viene in mente nessuno.  Facciamo a meno di fare statue, rinunciamo a una fetta della tradizionale cultura raffigurativa occidentale.

Non voglio fare l’apologia di Montanelli, che stimo in ugual misura a tutti, ma proprio tutti quelli che ho citato sopra, ma per ribadire il fatto che se cerchi il pelo nell’ uovo non ne salvi uno che sia uno. In nessun campo. Gandhi da vecchio dormiva con una ragazzina di 16 anni,  Einstein ne ha fatte passare di tutti i colori alla famiglia, eppure non mi sembra gente che non abbia dato qualcosa alla nostra civiltà…

Nota bene ho parlato solo di personaggi del secolo scorso, ho volutamente tralasciato quelli vissuti prima perché c’è gente che ultimamente in Belgio se l’è presa anche con una statua di Giulio Cesare, che anche un minus habensis riesce a collocare in un tempo talmente remoto da essere quantomeno improprio vedere con gli occhi di oggi.

Montanelli, per quello che lo lessi e per quello che traspare dalle sue interviste (che si possono ancora vedere su Youtube ad esempio) avrebbe riso sia del monumento che gli hanno fatto, sia delle polemiche. Avrebbe esortato le persone che hanno imbrattato il bronzo di vernice, a conoscerla, la storia, a studiarla, lui, autore di una Storia D’ Italia formato condensato che aveva avuto il coraggio, in tempi di deculturazione storica di massa, di realizzare e far pubblicare.

Un personaggio controverso, certo, avrebbe detto che le statue si elevano agli uomini, ma sottointendono sempre quello che gli stessi hanno rappresentato in un dato contesto, e che sono state erette per quello che di buono hanno lasciato, non per beatificarli acriticamente come santi, lui, così ostile al culto della personalità da lasciare la sua creatura editoriale, Il Giornale, in mano al “banana”, pur di non diventarne un servo sciocco.

A proposito di santi, l’imperatore romano Costantino è santo per la chiesa Ortodossa, peccato che non fosse uno stinco di santo manco per niente, dal momento che la moglie Fausta e il figlio Crispo furono fatti assassinare su suo ordine. Prossimamente su questi schermi imbrattiamo le statue di Costantino di vernice rosa?

Come diceva un mio caro amico: volete giudicare gli uomini e non vedete le loro cose migliori? Andate in bagno, guardatevi ben bene allo specchio.

Scritto senza alcun intento polemico verso nessuno, stasera, ma solo stasera, mi sento abbastanza politicamente corretto…


----------



## spleen (6 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sì!
> Poi settimana prossima si proporrà un altro tema.
> A volte si dà troppo peso a una minoranza rumorosa.


Ci ho pensato sù. Col cavolo che questa è una faccenda che passa in fretta, passerà quando passerà l’ ideologia che la sostenta.

La stessa che (non da noi ancora, grazie al cielo) cassa Dante Alighieri perché mette Maometto all’ inferno o Shakespeare per il suo presunto razzismo antiebraico nel “Mercante di Venezia”. 
Che elimina un corso sul rinascimento italiano in una celebre università USA, perché frutto del pensiero, bianco, occidentale, imperialista (parole testuali). – Il rinascimento, capisci?
O quella esperta americana di cose italiane che si chiedeva su una autorevole testata USA cosa aspettassero gli italiani ad abbattere il quartiere dell’ EUR, concepito durante il ventennio (Credo che Piacentini si sia rivoltato nella tomba).

Del resto è ben rappresentata, politicamente, come ideologia, con una ex presidente della camera che si inginocchia insieme ad un gruppo di dementi per Floyd, quando qualcuno di loro critica aspramente quelli che si inginocchiano in chiesa. Guai criticare però quelli che sul tappeto alzano il culo, se poi picchiano la moglie è più accettabile, non appartiene forse alla loro cultura minoritaria e debole di fronte alla rapacità degli uomini bianchi, farlo?

La rapacità dei bianchi che hanno conquistato con il ferro ed il fuoco le Americhe, ( drammaticamente vero) a scapito dei buoni selvaggi che le abitavano e che si scannavano allegramente tra di loro strappandosi il cuore a coltellate (altrettanto vero).

Almeno la questione delle memorie storiche avesse una utilità pratica, dico, che non sia quella di attizzare lo scontro politico e non fosse controproducente. Nemmeno la lezione di Giuseppe Tommasi da Lampedusa a qualcuno risulta chiara, -Che tutto cambi, perché nulla cambi-. Chiamare -non vedente- un cieco non lo guarisce, ma ci fa sentire sicuramente più buoni e rispettosi.

Poi che lo si sia è altra faccenda.


----------



## patroclo (6 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Infatti mi sfugge la logica per la quale ci si debba chiedere la collocazione politica (immagino con parametri odierni) di una persona vissuta 500 anni orsono.


ma infatti è una cagata. Fosse stata una statua dedicata a cortes o a Pizarro, che effettivamente all'epoca hanno fatto un genocidio, potrei anche capire...


----------



## patroclo (6 Luglio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> nel 1935 come nel 2020, in un luogo di tradizione islamica una dodicenne, se ha avuto il menarca, è una donna, non una bambina.
> 
> il monumento è legato al complesso della vita dell'uomo Montanelli.  e sì, nel complesso sono più i pro che i contro.
> 
> altrimenti tiriamo via anche la statua di Lenin a Cavriago.   che oltretutto con l'Italia c'entra na sega.


davvero c'è una statua di Lenin?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ci ho pensato sù. Col cavolo che questa è una faccenda che passa in fretta, passerà quando passerà l’ ideologia che la sostenta.
> 
> La stessa che (non da noi ancora, grazie al cielo) cassa Dante Alighieri perché mette Maometto all’ inferno o Shakespeare per il suo presunto razzismo antiebraico nel “Mercante di Venezia”.
> Che elimina un corso sul rinascimento italiano in una celebre università USA, perché frutto del pensiero, bianco, occidentale, imperialista (parole testuali). – Il rinascimento, capisci?
> ...


Però se metti insieme tutto, cose vere e mica tanto, moti di piazza e leggi, dichiarazioni del primo che passa e di intellettuali, non è ci si capisce tanto.
Il fatto che esista il razzismo non può essere negato. È difficile trovare un accordo su come si possono  cambiare le cose. Quando si chiede un cambiamento lo si fa in tanti modi e non sempre educati. Ma perché mai dovrebbe essere educato chi si ribella?
Nel 1967 uscì il film Indovina chi viene a cena? Per i pochi che possano non averlo visto, racconta delle resistenze delle famiglie dei fidanzati di accettare un matrimonio tra una ragazza bianca è un uomo nero.
Uno dei personaggi a un certo punto più o meno dice “dovranno sopportare l’ostilità di tanta gente. E questa ostilità non ci sarà più forse tra cinquant’anni o cento”
Sono passati più di cinquant’anni. Mi pare che ci siano stati dei cambiamenti, ma non tanti, e chi subisce ancora il razzismo mi pare abbia avuto molta pazienza. 
Mio padre che era molto saggio notava che era facile sentirsi bravi e antirazzisti perché il nero del film era bellissimo e il personaggio era un medico ricercatore di fama mondiale. Infatti per i neri che hanno potuto raggiungere una posizione sociale elevata problemi non ce ne sono. I soldi creano subito rispetto.
Ma per chi non riesce è diverso.
Certamente esiste una ideologia in America, e temo tra alcuni qui, che sostiene che i disoccupati siano degli scansafatiche e che quindi chi non raggiunge un buon livello sociale è perché non se l’è meritato.
Ma davvero vogliamo sostenere anche noi questo, non credo, spero di no.
Quindi certe manifestazioni eccessive o incongrue o semplicemente ignoranti o altre provocatorie potremmo, anche queste, collocarle in un contesto storico?


----------



## Martes (6 Luglio 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> davvero c'è una statua di Lenin?


Il busto.
Piazza Lenin, Cavriago RE


----------



## spleen (6 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però se metti insieme tutto, cose vere* e mica tanto,* moti di piazza e leggi, dichiarazioni del primo che passa e di intellettuali, non è ci si capisce tanto.
> Il fatto che esista il razzismo non può essere negato. È difficile trovare un accordo su come si possono  cambiare le cose. Quando si chiede un cambiamento lo si fa in tanti modi e non sempre educati. Ma perché mai dovrebbe essere educato chi si ribella?
> Nel 1967 uscì il film Indovina chi viene a cena? Per i pochi che possano non averlo visto, racconta delle resistenze delle famiglie dei fidanzati di accettare un matrimonio tra una ragazza bianca è un uomo nero.
> Uno dei personaggi a un certo punto più o meno dice “dovranno sopportare l’ostilità di tanta gente. E questa ostilità non ci sarà più forse tra cinquant’anni o cento”
> ...


Quali?
Tu avrai sicuramente letto questo articolo, frutto della propaganda politica di pericolosi destrorsi come quelli di micromega........................................ (sto scherzando, casomai non si sia capito)








						MicroMega
					

La rivista di filosofia e politica diretta da Flores d'Arcais al servizio delle grandi battaglie civili e democratiche, per una sinistra illuminista.




					temi.repubblica.it
				



Questa è la forma ideologica che sostiene questi fenomeni, visto che vuoi chiarezza.
Comunque se qualcuno pensa di risolvere il problema del razzismo, che è reale, inginocchiandosi in parlamento o abattendo statue, auguri.
Ne riparliamo tra cinquant'anni, se ci saremo.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Quali?
> Tu avrai sicuramente letto questo articolo, frutto della propaganda politica di pericolosi destrorsi come quelli di micromega........................................ (sto scherzando, casomai non si sia capito)
> 
> 
> ...


Forse invece di parlare di ciò che è superficiale, semplicemente di metodo, dovremmo parlare di sostanza e non svilire una problema o una lotta perché c’è chi la affronta, appunto, seguendo uno schema sciocco.


----------



## spleen (6 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse invece di parlare di ciò che è superficiale, semplicemente di metodo, dovremmo parlare di sostanza e non svilire una problema o una lotta perché c’è chi la affronta, appunto, seguendo uno schema sciocco.


Ma il metodo, in politica è essenziale !!!  Altrimenti perchè la gente si ricorda ancora di Martin Luther King o di Rosa Parks?
Abbattere statue, lasciare le manifestazioni in mano ai violenti, tentare di riscrivere la storia ed il linguaggio in modo politically correct, non è una soluzione al problema.
O al mondo esiste ancora qualcuno che crede alle rivoluzioni culturali stile Cina maoista?


----------



## Brunetta (6 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma il metodo, in politica è essenziale !!!  Altrimenti perchè la gente si ricorda ancora di Martin Luther King o di Rosa Parks?
> Abbattere statue, lasciare le manifestazioni in mano ai violenti, tentare di riscrivere la storia ed il linguaggio in modo politically correct, non è una soluzione al problema.
> O al mondo esiste ancora qualcuno che crede alle rivoluzioni culturali stile Cina maoista?


O apprezzi le azioni pacifiche e il politicamente corretto o apprezzi le azioni di forza e il politicamente scorretto. Non è che possono essere scorretti sono quelli che ti piacciono.


----------



## perplesso (7 Luglio 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> davvero c'è una statua di Lenin?











						Busto di Lenin - Wikipedia
					






					it.wikipedia.org


----------



## spleen (7 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O apprezzi le azioni pacifiche e il politicamente corretto o apprezzi le azioni di forza e il politicamente scorretto. Non è che possono essere scorretti sono quelli che ti piacciono.


Balle.
Politicamente corretto (ideologia) e azioni pacifiche non hanno niente a che vedere.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Balle.
> Politicamente corretto (ideologia) e azioni pacifiche non hanno niente a che vedere.


Il linguaggio non è neutro. È il linguaggio è pensiero.


----------



## spleen (7 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il linguaggio non è neutro. È il linguaggio è pensiero.


Ma certo, perfettamente d'accordo.
Bisognerebbe a sto punto si chiedersi perchè lo si  è trasformato in una cosa mostruosa ed inefficace. Perchè anzichè utilizzare l' onestà, la chiarezza e la franchezza si è preferito rincorrere il vero populismo sul suo stesso terreno, connotandolo semplicemente di un segno opposto e contrario.
Cose che non sostengo io, eh.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma certo, perfettamente d'accordo.
> Bisognerebbe a sto punto si chiedersi perchè lo si  è trasformato in una cosa mostruosa ed inefficace. Perchè anzichè utilizzare l' onestà, la chiarezza e la franchezza si è preferito rincorrere il vero populismo sul suo stesso terreno, connotandolo semplicemente di un segno opposto e contrario.
> Cose che non sostengo io, eh.


Perché sempre ottimi principi hanno applicazioni sgangherate. Con il tempo si fanno gli aggiustamenti e le forme rispettose entrano nell’uso.
Ho spiegato a una ragazza turca cosa significa fare “cose turche”, conosceva l’espressione “fumare come un turco”, ma l’altra no. Ha trovato l’informazione utile.
Poi vediamo quelle che ci riguardano direttamente ce ne rendiamo conto. Ad esempio era in uso “guidare come una donna” in senso dispregiativo, benché le assicurazioni si augurassero che tutti guidassero come donne, ora lo sento dire solo dagli over 80. E certamente sentirsi dire “Italia-mafia” non ci piace. Ci sembrano forzature le richieste che chied di evitare espressioni che non ci toccano.


----------



## patroclo (7 Luglio 2020)

Io so solo che a Ruzzle non si possono più utilizzare le parole "negro, negre, negri,...", che tra l'altro valevano un casino di punti

...se questo è il "politicamente corretto" stiamo freschi


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Io so solo che a Ruzzle non si possono più utilizzare le parole "negro, negre, negri,...", che tra l'altro valevano un casino di punti
> 
> ...se questo è il "politicamente corretto" stiamo freschi


Se corrisponde a nero/merda, mi sembra normale. Il fatto è che nella lingua italiana ci voleva l’aggettivo per renderlo dispregiativo e nero a Milano si dice negher, anche di un maglione.


----------



## patroclo (7 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se corrisponde a nero/merda, mi sembra normale. Il fatto è che nella lingua italiana ci voleva l’aggettivo per renderlo dispregiativo e nero a Milano si dice negher, anche di un maglione.


Mi stupisce questa tua precisazione, è solo una parola in un gioco di parole...come se la togliessero dal vocabolario


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Mi stupisce questa tua precisazione, è solo una parola in un gioco di parole...come se la togliessero dal vocabolario


Ma è un gioco di origine americana.
Evidentemente con il tempo è diventata un insulto tale che chi gioca potrebbe usarla per denigrare un altro giocatore 
Non lo so, non sono nera e in privato uso negro senza problemi perché mi viene più naturale.
Però se anche in un gioco, che so, puttana venisse usato per insultare l’avversaria, non sarebbe carino.
Poi non so perché non gioco a niente


----------



## patroclo (7 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è un gioco di origine americana.
> Evidentemente con il tempo è diventata un insulto tale che chi gioca potrebbe usarla per denigrare un altro giocatore
> Non lo so, non sono nera e in privato uso negro senza problemi perché mi viene più naturale.
> Però se anche in un gioco, che so, puttana venisse usato per insultare l’avversaria, non sarebbe carino.
> Poi non so perché non gioco a niente



ma daiiiiiii....non è sempre necessario rispondere


----------



## Brunetta (7 Luglio 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> ma daiiiiiii....non è sempre necessario rispondere


Io credo che alcune espressioni sia opportuno imparare a non usarle.
Potrei farne un elenco.
Nei giochi non so valutare il contesto.


----------



## spleen (7 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché sempre ottimi principi hanno applicazioni sgangherate. Con il tempo si fanno gli aggiustamenti e le forme rispettose entrano nell’uso.
> Ho spiegato a una ragazza turca cosa significa fare “cose turche”, conosceva l’espressione “fumare come un turco”, ma l’altra no. Ha trovato l’informazione utile.
> Poi vediamo quelle che ci riguardano direttamente ce ne rendiamo conto. Ad esempio era in uso “guidare come una donna” in senso dispregiativo, benché le assicurazioni si augurassero che tutti guidassero come donne, ora lo sento dire solo dagli over 80. E certamente sentirsi dire “Italia-mafia” non ci piace. Ci sembrano forzature le richieste che chied di evitare espressioni che non ci toccano.


Ecco, stasera sulla 7, beccato per caso. Dibattito sull' abbattimento delle statue in USA e da noi.
Pari pari quello che ho scritto, come lo avessero letto.
Ti sbagliavi Brunetta, il partito degli abbattitori annovera sedicenti politologi ed intellettuali, (Nadia Urbinati e Tommaso Montanari, senza fare nomi e cognomi) Perciò non solo qualche mentecatto americano.
Affermano che l'abbattimento della statua di Cristoforo Colombo è possibile perchè è stata realizzata da Reagan e non è antica, ma non si sono minimamente soffermati sul fatto che Colombo col razzismo centra niente.
E via di sparate e di distinguo tra cose antiche e contemporaneità, come se la contemporaneità stessa non fosse frutto di un processo storico.
Grazie al cielo c'era anche un altro interlocutore, che non conosco, e che nello stigmatizzare quello che dicevano ha citato guarda un po' Orwell di 1984.
Distruggete le statue, ha detto, così potrete affermare come in 1984 - L'ignoranza è forza-.
Se le statue e le opere non vengono viste come processo storico ma come imputati di un processo intentato dalla contemporaneità al passato, cosa resta della nostra cultura?
Niente, non resta niente.


----------



## danny (10 Luglio 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Mi stupisce questa tua precisazione, è solo una parola in un gioco di parole...come se la togliessero dal vocabolario


Abbiamo, già anni fa, dovuto toglierla anche noi dalle nostre riviste e cestinare prodotti umoristici su stereotipi (che sono la base dell'umorismo). 
Negli anni passati abbiamo ricevuto lamentele anche per le storie umoristiche sugli animali, oggi riceviamo proteste anche se pubblichiamo ritratti di belle ragazze in copertina. 
In qualche modo ti devi adeguare a chi compra le tue riviste, al cliente, a quello più rompicoglioni che può creare facilmente una shitstorm.
Un tempo della lettera giunta in redazione potevi fregartene, oggi con i social devi prevenire i comportamenti altrui.



spleen ha detto:


> Ma certo, perfettamente d'accordo.
> Bisognerebbe a sto punto si chiedersi perchè lo si  è trasformato in una cosa mostruosa ed inefficace. Perchè anzichè utilizzare l' onestà, la chiarezza e la franchezza si è preferito rincorrere il vero populismo sul suo stesso terreno, connotandolo semplicemente di un segno opposto e contrario.
> Cose che non sostengo io, eh.


Tutte le rivolte inutili verso bersagli del cazzo sono sostanzialmente un buon modo per incanalare le energie distruttive di una società in decadenza e preservare la classe dominante dalle conseguenze. 
Hai presente la rivoluzione francese? 
Ecco.
Il contrario.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è un gioco di origine americana.
> Evidentemente con il tempo è diventata un insulto tale che chi gioca potrebbe usarla per denigrare un altro giocatore
> Non lo so, non sono nera e in privato uso negro senza problemi perché mi viene più naturale.
> Però se anche in un gioco, che so, puttana venisse usato per insultare l’avversaria, non sarebbe carino.
> Poi non so perché non gioco a niente


Certe parole non si usano nei giochi esattamente come su Instagram non si mettono le foto delle tette.
Sono prodotti che devono andare in mano il più possibile a tutti, adeguandosi al livello base di accettabilità del termine. 
Ma sono sempre ragioni commerciali, non etiche o morali. 
Non siamo il Vernacoliere.



spleen ha detto:


> Ecco, stasera sulla 7, beccato per caso. Dibattito sull' abbattimento delle statue in USA e da noi.
> Pari pari quello che ho scritto, come lo avessero letto.
> Ti sbagliavi Brunetta, il partito degli abbattitori annovera sedicenti politologi ed intellettuali, (Nadia Urbinati e Tommaso Montanari, senza fare nomi e cognomi) Perciò non solo qualche mentecatto americano.
> Affermano che l'abbattimento della statua di Cristoforo Colombo è possibile perchè è stata realizzata da Reagan e non è antica, ma non si sono minimamente soffermati sul fatto che Colombo col razzismo centra niente.
> ...


Mettiamoci delle donne nude.
O dei bronzi di Riace.
Arredano ugualmente e non si devono cambiare appena gira il vento.


----------



## perplesso (10 Luglio 2020)

ermik ha detto:


> Io so solo che a Ruzzle non si possono più utilizzare le parole "negro, negre, negri,...", che tra l'altro valevano un casino di punti
> 
> ...se questo è il "politicamente corretto" stiamo freschi


sì grosso modo è sta robetta qui


----------



## spleen (13 Luglio 2020)

Oggi la squadra americana di football dei redskins ha cambiato nome.
La faccenda oltre che drammatica diventa ogni giorno più grottesca.


----------



## Lara3 (14 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Oggi la squadra americana di football dei redskins ha cambiato nome.
> La faccenda oltre che drammatica diventa ogni giorno più grottesca.


Quindi ? Cosa è grottesco ?


----------



## spleen (14 Luglio 2020)

mai più redskins – la scure del politicamente corretto si abbatte pure sulla storica squadra...
					

They name teams out of STRENGTH, not weakness, but now the Washington Redskins & Cleveland Indians, two fabled sports franchises, look like they are going to be changing their names in order to be politically correct. Indians, like Elizabeth Warren, must be very angry right now!  —




					www.dagospia.com
				



Il fatto che si pretenda di cambiare la sostanza incipriando al forma.
Hai letto il gattopardo, no?
Come qualcuno ha detto cambieremo anche il nome dell'amaro montenegro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Luglio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Abbiamo, già anni fa, dovuto toglierla anche noi dalle nostre riviste e cestinare prodotti umoristici su stereotipi (che sono la base dell'umorismo).
> Negli anni passati abbiamo ricevuto lamentele anche per le storie umoristiche sugli animali, oggi riceviamo proteste anche se pubblichiamo ritratti di belle ragazze in copertina.
> In qualche modo ti devi adeguare a chi compra le tue riviste, al cliente, a quello più rompicoglioni che può creare facilmente una shitstorm.
> Un tempo della lettera giunta in redazione potevi fregartene, oggi con i social devi prevenire i comportamenti altrui.
> ...


https://www.lagazzettadelmezzogiorno.it › ...
Risultati web
Porto Cesareo, rimossa la statua della Arcuri dopo la rivolta delle donne -


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> https://www.lagazzettadelmezzogiorno.it › ...
> Risultati web
> Porto Cesareo, rimossa la statua della Arcuri dopo la rivolta delle donne -


Beh la statua della Arcuri era grottesca.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Oggi la squadra americana di football dei redskins ha cambiato nome.
> La faccenda oltre che drammatica diventa ogni giorno più grottesca.


Accidenti, sono milanista. Non saranno più i diavoli?








						Usa, da Rushdie a JK Rowling, oltre 150 intellettuali contro la nuova intolleranza "politically correct"
					

Ci sono autori di bestseller, ma anche il saggista Ian Buruma e il linguista e attivista Noam Chomsky tra i firmatari della lettera aperta su "Harper'…




					www.repubblica.it


----------



## spleen (14 Luglio 2020)

Eugenio Capozzi - Politicamente corretto storia di una ideologia.
Robert Huges - La cultura del piagnisteo.
oltre al già citato: Politicamente corretto, il conformismo morale come regime - di Jonathan Friedman.


----------



## Lara3 (14 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Eugenio Capozzi - Politicamente corretto storia di una ideologia.
> Robert Huges - La cultura del piagnisteo.
> oltre al già citato: Politicamente corretto, il conformismo morale come regime - di Jonathan Friedman.


Il razzismo è politicamente corretto ?
No.
Allora perché pretendere che la lotta antirazzismo lo sia ?
Oppure perché pensare male e dire la la lotta contro il razzismo non sia politicamente corretta solo perché qualcuno ha imbrattato o demolito qualche statua ?
E se chi ha fatto questo si dimostra ad essere uno appartenente all’estrema destra e che lo ha fatto solo per screditare la lotta contro il razzismo?
Analizziamo tutte le ipotesi.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Eugenio Capozzi - Politicamente corretto storia di una ideologia.
> Robert Huges - La cultura del piagnisteo.
> oltre al già citato: Politicamente corretto, il conformismo morale come regime - di Jonathan Friedman.


Sono fasi storiche che abbiamo studiato Iconoclastia, Riforma e Controriforma, Rivoluzioni e Controrivoluzioni, Maccarismo è la sua opposizione...  dovremmo studiarle meglio.
Forse potremmo trovare un modo alternativo di affrontarle.
Confido nella capacità intellettuali dei 150.


----------



## spleen (14 Luglio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> *Il razzismo è politicamente corretto ?
> No.
> Allora perché pretendere che la lotta antirazzismo lo sia ?*
> Oppure perché pensare male e dire la la lotta contro il razzismo non sia politicamente corretta solo perché qualcuno ha imbrattato o demolito qualche statua ?
> ...


Perchè è controproducente, primariamente. (Oltre che sbagliato).
Pensi che saccheggiare un negozio o abbattere una statua sia produttivo ai fini dell'acquisizione di qualche diritto o risultato in proposito? Io non lo credo, anzi come lo sta palesemente dimostrando dà solo fiato agli opposti estremismi.
Secondariamente, c'è un equivoco di fondo. Il contrario del politicamente corretto non è il politicamento scorretto.
Il suo contrario per me è la franchezza ed il free speech (o come cavolo si scrive). Con l'intento che l' onestà intellettuale porti ad un dibattito ed un accordo, un nuovo" contratto sociale". Spero non sia sfuggito a nessuno che eliminare parole o abbattere statue non ha nessuna influenza sulla "sostanza" delle cose.
Mi permetto di allegare un video sulla presentazione del libro di Capozzi, che penso sia illuminante su quello di cui discutiamo.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Il razzismo è politicamente corretto ?
> No.
> Allora perché pretendere che la lotta antirazzismo lo sia ?
> Oppure perché pensare male e dire la la lotta contro il razzismo non sia politicamente corretta solo perché qualcuno ha imbrattato o demolito qualche statua ?
> ...


La questione è diversa.
Non è che chi fa notare che vi è una deriva illiberale sia razzista (basta informarsi su chi sono i firmatari) né, tanto meno, difendano i razzisti, rivendicano la sostanza contro una forma che diventa illiberale. Come il periodo del Terrore della Rivoluzione Francese è stato una degenerazione altrettanto oppressiva della Monarchia assoluta.
In letteratura, ma in tutte le forme artistiche e di espressione del pensiero, ci vuole libertà e non censura preventiva o implicita, attraverso un clima culturale che la imbrigli. Questo è avvenuto nelle dittature.
Noi possiamo andare in libreria e in biblioteca e leggere tranquillamente Mein Kampf, sarà la nostra intelligenza e cultura a farcene vedere l’orrore. Oppure bisogna creare un nuovo Indice dei libri (film, telefilm, canzoni ecc) proibiti o introduzioni che ci dicano come dobbiamo interpretarli?


----------



## spleen (14 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono fasi storiche che abbiamo studiato Iconoclastia, Riforma e Controriforma, Rivoluzioni e Controrivoluzioni, Maccarismo è la sua opposizione...  dovremmo studiarle meglio.
> Forse potremmo trovare un modo alternativo di affrontarle.
> *Confido nella capacità intellettuali dei 150.*


Sono sicuro, della loro capacità intellettuale, ma temo che la cosa sia molto più pervasiva di come la percepiamo.


----------



## spleen (14 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La questione è diversa.
> Non è che chi fa notare che vi è una deriva illiberale sia razzista (basta informarsi su chi sono i firmatari) né, tanto meno, difendano i razzisti, rivendicano la sostanza contro una forma che diventa illiberale. Come il periodo del Terrore della Rivoluzione Francese è stato una degenerazione altrettanto oppressiva della Monarchia assoluta.
> In letteratura, ma in tutte le forme artistiche e di espressione del pensiero, ci vuole libertà e non censura preventiva o implicita, attraverso un clima culturale che la imbrigli. Questo è avvenuto nelle dittature.
> Noi possiamo andare in libreria e in biblioteca e leggere tranquillamente Mein Kampf, sarà la nostra intelligenza e cultura a farcene vedere l’orrore. *Oppure bisogna creare un nuovo Indice dei libri (film, telefilm, canzoni ecc) proibiti o introduzioni che ci dicano come dobbiamo interpretarli?*


E' già avanti la cosa, Via col vento è stato censurato, il finale della Carmen riscritto, Il Moro di Venezia di shakespeare inbiancato, e Giovanna d'arco interpretata da una attrice di colore (si può ancora dire?).


----------



## Lara3 (14 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè è controproducente, primariamente. (Oltre che sbagliato).
> Pensi che saccheggiare un negozio o abbattere una statua sia produttivo ai fini dell'acquisizione di qualche diritto o risultato in proposito? Io non lo credo, anzi come lo sta palesemente dimostrando dà solo fiato agli opposti estremismi.
> Secondariamente, c'è un equivoco di fondo. Il contrario del politicamente corretto non è il politicamento scorretto.
> Il suo contrario per me è la franchezza ed il free speech (o come cavolo si scrive). Con l'intento che l' onestà intellettuale porti ad un dibattito ed un accordo, un nuovo" contratto sociale". Spero non sia sfuggito a nessuno che eliminare parole o abbattere statue non ha nessuna influenza sulla "sostanza" delle cose.
> Mi permetto di allegare un video sulla presentazione del libro di Capozzi, che penso sia illuminante su quello di cui discutiamo.


Si da per scontato che quelli che imbrattano le statue fossero antirazzisti.
Io non sarei così sicura.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè è controproducente, primariamente. (Oltre che sbagliato).
> Pensi che saccheggiare un negozio o abbattere una statua sia produttivo ai fini dell'acquisizione di qualche diritto o risultato in proposito? Io non lo credo, anzi come lo sta palesemente dimostrando dà solo fiato agli opposti estremismi.
> Secondariamente, c'è un equivoco di fondo. Il contrario del politicamente corretto non è il politicamento scorretto.
> Il suo contrario per me è la franchezza ed il free speech (o come cavolo si scrive). Con l'intento che l' onestà intellettuale porti ad un dibattito ed un accordo, un nuovo" contratto sociale". Spero non sia sfuggito a nessuno che eliminare parole o abbattere statue non ha nessuna influenza sulla "sostanza" delle cose.
> Mi permetto di allegare un video sulla presentazione del libro di Capozzi, che penso sia illuminante su quello di cui discutiamo.


Però Capozzi è evidentemente di destra e utilizza posizioni estreme, a cui attribuisce un peso culturale che non hanno, per definire tutto un movimento realmente liberale e rispettoso e offre basi per una Controriforma. 
Tra l’altro le posizioni estreme sono una derivazione del pensiero liberale/libertario che non è mai stato di sinistra europeo. 
Queste posizioni estreme sono concretamente marginali ed è la destra che ne dà una immagine ingigantita che, nei fatti, dà una reazione di destra di tipo rigido, identitario di una maggioranza che si sente minacciata da un pensiero minoritario di una minoranza.


----------



## spleen (14 Luglio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si da per scontato che quelli che imbrattano le statue fossero antirazzisti.
> Io non sarei così sicura.


E' vero quello che dici, il problema di fondo però permane ed è una faccenda molto più pervasiva nella cultura delle masse di quanto quello che succede sull' onda delle ultime proteste lasci trapelare.


----------



## spleen (14 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però Capozzi è evidentemente di destra e utilizza posizioni estreme, a cui attribuisce un peso culturale che non hanno, per definire tutto un movimento realmente liberale e rispettoso e offre basi per una Controriforma.
> Tra l’altro le posizioni estreme sono una derivazione del pensiero liberale/libertario che non è mai stato di sinistra europeo.
> Queste posizioni estreme sono concretamente marginali ed è la destra che ne dà una immagine ingigantita che, nei fatti, dà una reazione di destra di tipo rigido, identitario di una maggioranza che si sente minacciata da un pensiero minoritario di una minoranza.


Ho citato Capozzi perchè è italiano e per la chiarezza espositiva con cui sa rappresentare il problema. Ma non è l' unico che ne parla, visto che ad esempio nel documento dei 150 la rappresentanza è largamente trasversale, nel senso politico, ideologico e etnico del termine.
Se il problema del resto è sulla bocca di tutti e se la faccenda nei paesi anglosassoni è diventata così asfissiante una ragione sicuramente ci sarà.

Una cosa che noto però è che questa ideologia stà sul fondo e nasconde la scarsa qualità del linguaggio e della proposta di una sinistra che si è "ridotta a questo"
Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> E' vero quello che dici, il problema di fondo però permane ed è una faccenda molto più pervasiva nella cultura delle masse di quanto quello che succede sull' onda delle ultime proteste lasci trapelare.


Ma no!
Abbiamo tutti una bolla entro cui percepiamo il clima culturale. Se Manzoni frequentava solo gli intellettuali e i libri della cultura del suo tempo, noi frequentiamo nella realtà o nella virtualità solo chi consideriamo simili.
Io considero una grande ricchezza questo forum (purtroppo non più frequentato da centinaia di persone come un tempo) perché mi ha permesso di leggere persone (accumunate solo dalle vicissitudini sentimentali e in ruoli diversi) che sui social avrei evitato accuratamente di seguire e che avrei difficilmente conosciuto nella vita reale.
Ma nella nostra bolla, reale o virtuale, tendiamo a frequentare i simili e percepire come estranei o addirittura minacciosi chi è diverso da noi e, per farlo senza sentirci “stronzi”, lo facciamo esasperando le caratteristiche che percepiamo più fastidiose o minacciose intellettualmente e al contrario tendiamo a normalizzare chi troviamo più simile.
Addirittura, se per qualche ragione decidiamo di fare dei cambiamenti nella nostra vita, andiamo a cercare persone che hanno fatto scelte simili. Lo facciamo tutti, è una tendenza naturale. Se ci mettiamo in coppia cerchiamo di frequentare coppie e troviamo i single destabilizzanti e di conseguenza li evitiamo e loro stessi ci evitano, ugualmente facciamo se abbiamo figli e cerchiamo chi ha la nostra fede calcistica per parlare di calcio.
Per questo si creano anche i gruppi partitici, che non corrispondono solo a associazioni per la difesa di interessi di classe, ma, sempre più ultimamente, corrispondono a condivisione di sentimenti di rabbia, rancore, frustrazione, rivalsa, ma per visioni estremamente particolari legate a esperienze personali irrilevanti sul piano ideologico.
Ad esempio trovo che Antonio Pennacchi abbia raccontato bene questo fenomeno nei suoi libri, in particolare in questo da cui poi è stato tratto il film “Mio fratello è figlio unico “ https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Il_fasciocomunista


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho citato Capozzi perchè è italiano e per la chiarezza espositiva con cui sa rappresentare il problema. Ma non è l' unico che ne parla, visto che ad esempio nel documento dei 150 la rappresentanza è largamente trasversale, nel senso politico, ideologico e etnico del termine.
> Se il problema del resto è sulla bocca di tutti e se la faccenda nei paesi anglosassoni è diventata così asfissiante una ragione sicuramente ci sarà.
> 
> Una cosa che noto però è che questa ideologia stà sul fondo e nasconde la scarsa qualità del linguaggio e della proposta di una sinistra che si è "ridotta a questo"
> Non so se mi spiego.


È vero che la sinistra si è “ridotta” però non solo a questo, certamente Chomsky non è di destra, solo per restare ai firmatari. 
È generalizzato nelle nuove generazioni una riduzione della tendenza allo studio prima di sentirsi in grado di esprimersi. Siamo in un periodo di cultura superficiale da media. Infatti anche coloro che più che censura chiedono disclaimer (termine sento intraducibile perché corrisponde a uno scarico di responsabilità che da noi ha una accezione negativa di scaricabarile) lo fanno sulla base di una presunzione di ignoranza e di incapacità di valutazione dei singoli, decisamente offensiva a mio parere.
Però ricordo una intervista a Spielberg (i miei figli sono estenuati dal mio sentirla citare) in cui spiegava che aveva sentito la necessità di fare Salvate il soldato Ryan e Schindler list sulla base della constatazione che i giovani americani non sanno nulla della Seconda Guerra Mondiale.
Anche qui chi non va oltre la scuola dell’obbligo sa poco, ma pure chi ha dato la maturità, ma rispetto a tempi più recenti e sembra che si accontentino di frasi semplici per la definizione di periodi complessi.


----------



## spleen (15 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no!
> Abbiamo tutti una bolla entro cui percepiamo il clima culturale. Se Manzoni frequentava solo gli intellettuali e i libri della cultura del suo tempo, noi frequentiamo nella realtà o nella virtualità solo chi consideriamo simili.
> Io considero una grande ricchezza questo forum (purtroppo non più frequentato da centinaia di persone come un tempo) perché mi ha permesso di leggere persone (accumunate solo dalle vicissitudini sentimentali e in ruoli diversi) che sui social avrei evitato accuratamente di seguire e che avrei difficilmente conosciuto nella vita reale.
> Ma nella nostra bolla, reale o virtuale, tendiamo a frequentare i simili e percepire come estranei o addirittura minacciosi chi è diverso da noi e, per farlo senza sentirci “stronzi”, lo facciamo esasperando le caratteristiche che percepiamo più fastidiose o minacciose intellettualmente e al contrario tendiamo a normalizzare chi troviamo più simile.
> ...


Ci devo pensare sù, sicuramente è anche questo un aspetto, ma non possiamo renderlo totalizzante.
Le persone hanno le capacità ed i mezzi per capire, se vogliono, possono persino uscire dalla bolla.
Specialmente quando succede questo:








						maglie - ricordatevi questo momento, il più basso per la libertà di espressione: weiss e sullivan
					

Maria Giovanna Maglie per Dagospia         «Perché pubblicare qualcosa di stimolante per i nostri lettori o scrivere qualcosa di audace, quando possiamo assicurarci il risultato pubblicando il nostro 4000° articolo in cui sosteniamo che Donald Trump è un




					www.dagospia.com
				



Si lo so che a te la maglie è indigesta, ma non devi rinchiuderti in una bolla anche tu....


----------



## Brunetta (15 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ci devo pensare sù, sicuramente è anche questo un aspetto, ma non possiamo renderlo totalizzante.
> Le persone hanno le capacità ed i mezzi per capire, se vogliono, possono persino uscire dalla bolla.
> Specialmente quando succede questo:
> 
> ...


Là maglie è insopportabile da trent’anni, craxiana agguerrita peggio della figlia, vivo tanto bene senza vederla


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Oggi la squadra americana di football dei redskins ha cambiato nome.
> La faccenda oltre che drammatica diventa ogni giorno più grottesca.


fa ridere per non piangere.  almeno qualcuno ha provato a chiedere ai pellerossa se davvero si offendono per ste cazzate?



spleen ha detto:


> E' già avanti la cosa, Via col vento è stato censurato, il finale della Carmen riscritto, Il Moro di Venezia di shakespeare inbiancato, e Giovanna d'arco interpretata da una attrice di colore (si può ancora dire?).


certo, qui negro, zingaro, ricchione si possono usare come termini, appartenendo alla lingua italiana.   e poi per il diritto penale e la giurisprudenza americana noi siamo mezzi negri, quindi, come ci insegnano Spike Lee e Denzel Washington, la parola con la N la possiamo usare


----------



## abebis (16 Luglio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> fa ridere per non piangere.  almeno qualcuno ha provato a chiedere ai pellerossa se davvero si offendono per ste cazzate?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Washi...ntroversy#Native_American_advocates_of_change


----------



## danny (16 Luglio 2020)

Quando cancelli i simboli e i nomi stai riscrivendo la storia, cancellando l'identità che ne è figlia.
Se cambi il passato, muti anche l'ideologja e il governo del presente.
Ci stiamo preparando a un nuovo mondo, e non e assolutamente scontato che sia migliore come viene propagandato.


----------



## spleen (16 Luglio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Quando cancelli i simboli e i nomi stai riscrivendo la storia, cancellando l'identità che ne è figlia.
> Se cambi il passato, muti anche l'ideologja e il governo del presente.
> Ci stiamo preparando a un nuovo mondo, e non e assolutamente scontato che sia migliore come viene propagandato.


C'è in gioco anche altro, di molto importante. Controllando il linguaggio, attribuendo patenti di legittimità a cosa può essere detto e cosa no si minano alla stessa base la libertà di esprimersi ed il dibattito.
Se non si può affermare ad esempio che l'immigrazione incontrollata è un problema senza passare per razzista, se non si può mantenere il nome di una squadra perchè -pellerossa- espressione identificativa di per se neutra, come -nero- o -bianco-, senza che qualche deficiente si alzi in piedi a contestare la cosa, come se cambiare i nomi in definitiva risolvesse i loro problemi, si tenta di riscrivere la grammatica del confronto umano in senso riduttivo e assolutista.
Eliminare questa sorta di devianza del linguaggio è prima di tutto una faccenda di esercizio di democrazia.


----------



## danny (16 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> C'è in gioco anche altro, di molto importante. Controllando il linguaggio, attribuendo patenti di legittimità a cosa può essere detto e cosa no si minano alla stessa base la libertà di esprimersi ed il dibattito.
> Se non si può affermare ad esempio che l'immigrazione incontrollata è un problema senza passare per razzista, se non si può mantenere il nome di una squadra perchè -pellerossa- espressione identificativa di per se neutra, come -nero- o -bianco-, senza che qualche deficiente si alzi in piedi a contestare la cosa, come se cambiare i nomi in definitiva risolvesse i loro problemi, si tenta di riscrivere la grammatica del confronto umano in senso riduttivo e assolutista.
> Eliminare questa sorta di devianza del linguaggio è prima di tutto una faccenda di esercizio di democrazia.


Prepariamoci a cambiare anche il significato della parola democrazia.


----------



## spleen (16 Luglio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Prepariamoci a cambiare anche il significato della parola democrazia.


Attualmente la versione che si intende far passare è quella descritta da Orwell nella fattoria degli animali, quando i maiali prendendo il potere fanno riscrivere il punto nr.7
-Tutti gli animali sono uguali, *ma alcuni sono più uguali degli altri.-*
I più uguali oggi sono quelli che distribuiscono patenti o meno di legittimità alle opinioni degli altri.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Washi...ntroversy#Native_American_advocates_of_change


È piacevole scoprire che la stupidità è equamente distribuita in tutti i gruppi etnici.
È il punto di vista dei nativi americani è più chiaro in Sentieri Selvaggi che in altri film che si proponevano di mostrarlo.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Attualmente la versione che si intende far passare è quella descritta da Orwell nella fattoria degli animali, quando i maiali prendendo il potere fanno riscrivere il punto nr.7
> -Tutti gli animali sono uguali, *ma alcuni sono più uguali degli altri.-*
> I più uguali oggi sono quelli che distribuiscono patenti o meno di legittimità alle opinioni degli altri.


Ripeto che questa risonanza alle minoranze estreme viene data principalmente dalla destra, proprio per ottenere reazioni di destra.


----------



## abebis (16 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È piacevole scoprire che la stupidità è equamente distribuita in tutti i gruppi etnici.








						Allegro ma non troppo (saggio) - Wikipedia
					






					it.wikipedia.org


----------



## spleen (16 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ripeto che questa risonanza alle minoranze estreme viene data principalmente dalla destra, proprio per ottenere reazioni di destra.


Le patenti di legittimità alle opinioni però ultimamente le ho sentite in bocca a persone di sinistra.
Che hanno grosse difficoltà ad argomentare sul merito, generalmente.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Le patenti di legittimità alle opinioni però ultimamente le ho sentite in bocca a persone di sinistra.
> Che hanno grosse difficoltà ad argomentare sul merito, generalmente.


La stupidità è equamente distribuita, indipendentemente dalla presunta appartenenza politica.


----------



## spleen (16 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La stupidità è equamente distribuita, indipendentemente dalla presunta appartenenza politica.


A qualcuno potrebbe però sorgere il dubbio che le destre abbiano un atteggiamento banditesco, che come ben sai è meno pericoloso di un atteggiamento stupido.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> A qualcuno potrebbe però sorgere il dubbio che le destre abbiano un atteggiamento banditesco, che come ben sai è meno pericoloso di un atteggiamento stupido.


A destra ci sono tanti imbecilli e tanti astuti, più o meno, certe strategie sono scoperte, basta vedere le rassegne stampa in tv.


----------



## spleen (16 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A destra ci sono tanti imbecilli e tanti astuti, più o meno, certe strategie sono scoperte, basta vedere le rassegne stampa in tv.


Ma basta leggere i giornali online!
Sul sito di repubblica le parole clandestino, immigrato, straniero sono totalmente bandite, con l'esilarante effetto che leggi una notizia e capisci chi la riguarda per vie traverse. Oltrettutto i commenti online sono stati aboliti da un pezzo, sull' onda ritengo degli spropositi dei leoni da tastiera.
Se apri il sito dei giornali riferiti a destra invece abbondano le parole: Smaschera, scopre, umilia.... ed i commenti (abilitati) grondano di invettive ed insulti.
Una bella informazione, non c'è che dire....


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma basta leggere i giornali online!
> Sul sito di repubblica le parole clandestino, immigrato, straniero sono totalmente bandite, con l'esilarante effetto che leggi una notizia e capisci chi la riguarda per vie traverse. Oltrettutto i commenti online sono stati aboliti da un pezzo, sull' onda ritengo degli spropositi dei leoni da tastiera.
> Se apri il sito dei giornali riferiti a destra invece abbondano le parole: Smaschera, scopre, umilia.... ed i commenti (abilitati) grondano di invettive ed insulti.
> Una bella informazione, non c'è che dire....


Beh certi termini hanno un significato in un contesto e non in un altro.
Ma sono cose note dagli anni settanta quando i titoli “napoletano scippa” o “calabrese accoltella”...abbondavano.

Le notizie sono tantissime e la scelta di cosa pubblicare e come è sempre una scelta editoriale e di conseguenza politica.
Ci sono i periodi in cui siamo devastati dagli incidenti automobilistici, poi improvvisamente spariti dalle cronache, ma non dalle strade, dopo un nuovo limite di velocità, magari dopo un appalto per un sistema di tutor, e ugualmente abbiamo periodi di stragi del sabato sera, di stupri di estranei, di omicidi di donne, di faide tra bande criminali (un tempo mafiose, camorristiche, poi del Brenta, poi albanesi (spariti tutti ora) poi russi) periodi di suicidi ecc
Poi se si vanno a guardare i dati è tutto in costante diminuzione.


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Washi...ntroversy#Native_American_advocates_of_change


ok pare che ci siano alcuni che sono ipersensibili alle cazzate.   per la cronaca sono decenni che è passata di moda l'espressione "musi gialli" riferita agli asiatici, soprattutto se giapponesi, però non direi che sia migliorato il livello di razzismo.

Possiamo anche smettere di chiamare negri i negri e pellerossa i pellerossa.   al netto dell'applicazione di bispensiero, direi che dopo 401 anni, il problema razziale negli USA NON sia certo risolto così


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok pare che ci siano alcuni che sono ipersensibili alle cazzate.   per la cronaca sono decenni che è passata di moda l'espressione "musi gialli" riferita agli asiatici, soprattutto se giapponesi, però non direi che sia migliorato il livello di razzismo.
> 
> Possiamo anche smettere di chiamare negri i negri e pellerossa i pellerossa.   al netto dell'applicazione di bispensiero, direi che dopo 401 anni, il problema razziale negli USA NON sia certo risolto così


Accidenti, sono d’accordo!


----------



## abebis (16 Luglio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok pare che ci siano alcuni che sono ipersensibili alle cazzate.   per la cronaca sono decenni che è passata di moda l'espressione "musi gialli" riferita agli asiatici, soprattutto se giapponesi, però non direi che sia migliorato il livello di razzismo.
> 
> Possiamo anche smettere di chiamare negri i negri e pellerossa i pellerossa.   al netto dell'applicazione di bispensiero, direi che dopo 401 anni, il problema razziale negli USA NON sia certo risolto così


Banalmente ovvio che il problema razziale non è certo risolto così. Non solo negli USA ma anche nel resto del globo terracqueo.

Altrettanto banalmente ovvio che continuare a chiamare negri i negri, pellerossa i pellerossa, musi gialli i musi gialli e terroni i terroni, neanche aiuta a risolvere il problema razziale.


----------



## danny (16 Luglio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Banalmente ovvio che il problema razziale non è certo risolto così. Non solo negli USA ma anche nel resto del globo terracqueo.
> 
> Altrettanto banalmente ovvio che continuare a chiamare negri i negri, pellerossa i pellerossa, musi gialli i musi gialli e terroni i terroni, neanche aiuta a risolvere il problema razziale.


Tu immagino sappia come veniamo chiamati noi, bianchi, occidentali da altre etnie o nazionalità. 
Per non parlare di noi polentoni. 
Ne sei offeso?
A me sinceramente frega un cazzo.
Ah, già.
Ma noi siamo quelli più forti e loro gli inferiori.
Allora gli cambiamo nome anche perché schiavo e serva fanno brutto.


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Banalmente ovvio che il problema razziale non è certo risolto così. Non solo negli USA ma anche nel resto del globo terracqueo.
> 
> Altrettanto banalmente ovvio che continuare a chiamare negri i negri, pellerossa i pellerossa, musi gialli i musi gialli e terroni i terroni, neanche aiuta a risolvere il problema razziale.


negro è dispregiativo perchè così vuolsi colà dove si puote ciò che si viole, ma questo non significa che sia davvero dispregiativo.

e no, non si risolve il problema col bispensiero, anzi in genere si ottiene l'effetto opposto.   le cose devono decantare secondo il loro corso ed il loro tempo.  e talvolta non basta semplicemente perchè acqua ed olio non si fonderanno mai per loro natura.

trovo grave che la dirigenza dei Redskins o degli Indians abbia ceduto, perchè significa che non credono alle loro posizioni.  peraltro, dovresti anche tener presente che non essendo ancora nella distopia orwelliana, il passato non viene cancellato.  

e per me i Redskins restano i Redskins, anche se nello sport americano, cambiare nome e/o città della squadra è normale.


----------



## spleen (16 Luglio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Banalmente ovvio che il problema razziale non è certo risolto così. Non solo negli USA ma anche nel resto del globo terracqueo.
> 
> Altrettanto banalmente ovvio che continuare a chiamare negri i negri, pellerossa i pellerossa, musi gialli i musi gialli e terroni i terroni, neanche aiuta a risolvere il problema razziale.


A parte che pellerossa non ha secondo me la stessa connotazione di negro muso giallo o terrrone e che quasi tutte le parole assumono un significato preciso nel contesto in cui sono dette (questo sì, insultante o meno, ho sentito ad esempio uno scrittore ritenersi fiero di essere "terrone").
Il problema sono come sempre le estensioni e le derive.
In una qualche cazzo di università americana o inglese sono stati eliminati persino gli appellativi "Signore e signora, dal momento che qualche genderfree potrebbe sentirsi insultato, non si sa da cosa.
E siccome parliamo di persone che in qualche modo fanno cultura, è quello l'aspetto preoccupante della faccenda, perchè anticipa e accompagna sempre quello della politica.


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> A parte che pellerossa non ha secondo me la stessa connotazione di negro muso giallo o terrrone e che quasi tutte le parole assumono un significato preciso nel contesto in cui sono dette (questo sì, insultante o meno, ho sentito ad esempio uno scrittore ritenersi fiero di essere "terrone").
> Il problema sono come sempre le estensioni e le derive.
> In una qualche cazzo di università americana o inglese sono stati eliminati persino gli appellativi "Signore e signora, dal momento che qualche genderfree potrebbe sentirsi insultato, non si sa da cosa.
> E siccome parliamo di persone che in qualche modo fanno cultura, è quello l'aspetto preoccupante della faccenda, perchè anticipa e accompagna sempre quello della politica.


non è che facciano cultura, anche perchè nella maggior parte sono dei semianalfabeti.  è che sono ottimamente finanziati e sempre a favore di telecamere.     e si sa quanto conti la pressione mediatica oggigiorno


----------



## spleen (16 Luglio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> non è che facciano cultura, anche perchè nella maggior parte sono dei semianalfabeti.  è che sono ottimamente finanziati e sempre a favore di telecamere.     e si sa quanto conti la pressione mediatica oggigiorno


Stanno in quel mondo insomma, tipo la Rowling, crocifissa sui social per avere definito le donne come mestruabili, sai che orribile insulto ad un trans che non le può avere...


----------



## Vera (16 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> A parte che pellerossa non ha secondo me la stessa connotazione di negro muso giallo o terrrone e che quasi tutte le parole assumono un significato preciso nel contesto in cui sono dette (questo sì, insultante o meno, ho sentito ad esempio uno scrittore ritenersi fiero di essere "terrone").
> Il problema sono come sempre le estensioni e le derive.
> In una qualche cazzo di università americana o inglese sono stati eliminati persino gli appellativi "Signore e signora, dal momento che qualche genderfree potrebbe sentirsi insultato, non si sa da cosa.
> E siccome parliamo di persone che in qualche modo fanno cultura, è quello l'aspetto preoccupante della faccenda, perchè anticipa e accompagna sempre quello della politica.


Esatto.
E, senza andare troppo lontano, da noi anche dire "bidello" ormai risulta una offesa.


----------



## spleen (16 Luglio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Esatto.
> E, senza andare troppo lontano, da noi anche dire "bidello" ormai risulta una offesa.


Esatto, come se definirlo personale non docente cambiasse in qualche modo il suo lavoro....


----------



## abebis (16 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> A parte che pellerossa non ha secondo me la stessa connotazione di negro muso giallo o terrrone e che quasi tutte le parole assumono un significato preciso nel contesto in cui sono dette (questo sì, insultante o meno, ho sentito ad esempio uno scrittore ritenersi fiero di essere "terrone").


Esattamente: dipende dal contesto. Pertanto visto che "negro" rimanda in automatico e in modo dispregiativo al periodo delle segregazioni raziali, non vedo perché continuare ad usare quella parola per indicare una persona in un contesto neutro quando ce ne sono altre altrettanto valide.

Anche "cazzo" è una parola e basta, ma difficilmente viene pronunciata durante un telegiornale per indicare un cazzo o durante una lezione di medicina.

E a me, quando sono stato chiamato "spaghetti", non è che volessero proprio farmi un complimento, eh? 

È vero che le parole sono parole e basta ma se non vogliamo fare discorsi del cazzo (per l'appunto...) accettiamo il fatto che socialmente hanno un significato che non possiamo decidere noi, altrimenti andiamo tutti a fare i piccoli Humpty Dumpty di là dallo specchio.


----------



## spleen (16 Luglio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Esattamente: dipende dal contesto. Pertanto visto che "negro" rimanda in automatico e in modo dispregiativo al periodo delle segregazioni raziali, non vedo perché continuare ad usare quella parola per indicare una persona in un contesto neutro quando ce ne sono altre altrettanto valide.
> 
> Anche "cazzo" è una parola e basta, ma difficilmente viene pronunciata durante un telegiornale per indicare un cazzo o durante una lezione di medicina.
> 
> ...


E perciò? Cosa centra con la deriva di cui ho parlato?
Hai presente quello di cui parlo io o no?


----------



## abebis (16 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> E perciò? Cosa centra con la deriva di cui ho parlato?
> Hai presente quello di cui parlo io o no?


Certo che ce l'ho presente e non piacciono neanche a me, però mi sembra che in questa discussione si spazi tra esempi piuttosto estremi e molto distanti tra loro, mettendoli tutti insieme sotto lo stesso cappello.

Ma forse sono solo io un po' tardo di comprendonio e non capisco bene.


----------



## spleen (16 Luglio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Certo che ce l'ho presente e non piacciono neanche a me, però mi sembra che in questa discussione si spazi tra *esempi piuttosto estremi e molto distanti tra loro, mettendoli tutti insieme sotto lo stesso cappello.*
> 
> Ma forse sono solo io un po' tardo di comprendonio e non capisco bene.


Quali esempi distanti tra loro ed estremi?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Certo che ce l'ho presente e non piacciono neanche a me, però mi sembra che in questa discussione si spazi tra esempi piuttosto estremi e molto distanti tra loro, mettendoli tutti insieme sotto lo stesso cappello.
> 
> Ma forse sono solo io un po' tardo di comprendonio e non capisco bene.


Non sei solo tu.
Ma è perché il campo linguistico è complesso. 
È il significato non solo cambia nel tempo, ma nel contesto comunicativo.
È noto che tra gli omosessuali sia comune chiamarsi frocio o frocia, ma è chiaro che in quel contesto ha la funzione di ridimensionare, riappropriandosene e svuotandolo della carica dispregiativa, un termine che ha un valore negativo. Lo fanno le donne con troia, zoccola, puttana, lo fanno i ragazzini con stupido o testa di cazzo.
Quindi anche gli umani di pelle scura possono scegliere se chiamarsi tra loro negri o no.
È la definizione da parte di altri che non può essere neutra.
Anche se, in un contesto amichevole, posso definire qualcuno negro senza alcuna connotazione negativa ed essere compresa in quel contesto.


----------



## danny (16 Luglio 2020)

Sostanzialmente lana caprina.
Ho amici gay che si danno del frocio, ma dato che per loro non è un problema essere gay neppure la parola lo diventa.
Altrimenti dovrei incazzarmi anch'io quando mi appellano come maschio.
Cazzo, sono uomo, non maschio. 
Ma poiché non ho problemi né voglio rompere il cazzo a nessuno non me ne frega nulla della terminologia.


----------



## abebis (16 Luglio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sostanzialmente lana caprina.
> *Ho amici gay che si danno del frocio, ma dato che per loro non è un problema essere gay neppure la parola lo diventa.*
> Altrimenti dovrei incazzarmi anch'io quando mi appellano come maschio.
> Cazzo, sono uomo, non maschio.
> Ma poiché non ho problemi né voglio rompere il cazzo a nessuno non me ne frega nulla della terminologia.


Stai scherzando, vero? 

Se vengono apostrofati come froci o ricchioni per strada, vedrai come la parola diventa un problema, eccome!


----------



## perplesso (16 Luglio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Stai scherzando, vero?
> 
> Se vengono apostrofati come froci o ricchioni per strada, vedrai come la parola diventa un problema, eccome!


perchè sanno di avere le spalle coperte mediaticamente.


----------



## danny (16 Luglio 2020)

abebis ha detto:


> Stai scherzando, vero?
> 
> Se vengono apostrofati come froci o ricchioni per strada, vedrai come la parola diventa un problema, eccome!


Ma è in teoria un problema anche se a me danno del culo o del finocchio e mi è capitato.
Come mi è capitato un coltellaccio puntato contro da un marocchino. Di merda. 
Crea più problemi il coltello  o il dire che era un marocchino di merda? 
È certo un problema l'insulto, anche se è semplicemente per dirti che sei un cesso, o che hai un cazzo piccolo o le tette cadenti, o sei vecchia o vecchio, ma anche coglione, pirla, testa di cazzo, comunista, fascista, segaiolo, minchione, stronzo, bastardo.
Anche italiano di merda, sentito all'estero, può  essere un problema.
Ma lo è di più quando ti trattano da italiano di merda, non quando te lo dicono in faccia.
Io, come nudista, pensi non ne abbia sentite di ogni? 
Credi mi metta a piangere per la discriminazione di cui sono oggetto per una scelta di nicchia e non più di moda, quindi che non conta un cazzo per nessuno e anzi sui giornali siamo trattati da pervertiti (e quanto gay ci sono tra noi, eh) ? 
O quando come italiano ti trattano da coglione. 
Non ti è mai capitato? 
Noi, inteso come famiglia, come italiani abbiamo regalato 20.000 euro a chi ci considerava coglioni per nazionalità con una giustizia da mentecatti. 
Un loro connazionale, nostro amico, egiziano, ha semplicemente detto che quello stronzo  era un farabutto che nel suo paese avrebbero trattato come tale. 
Il razzismo sta anche nel considerare gli altri non tuoi pari, ma esseri inferiori bisognosi di assistenza e cura e quindi di un trattamento diverso. Del quale ci dovranno sempiternamente ringraziare. 
Ma questo lo si fa con chi si vuole assoggettare e tenere a bada, e comunque sempre sotto.
Con queste inutili polemiche abbiamo solo sputtanato tutta quella gente che voleva vivere tranquillamente buttandola sotto i riflettori e al centro delle polemiche.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2020)

Innanzitutto il linguaggio e in particolare gli insulti definiscono più chi li usa di chi viene insultato.
Se si avesse consapevolezza di questo si starebbe più attenti a ciò che si dice.
Se mi tamponano in auto, il problema è il danno, ma ci pensa l’assicurazione (se ciò non avviene è un’altra questione, faccio un esempio minimo) il fatto che la persona alla guida possa essere descritta per diventare oggetto della mia rabbia definisce me.
Quindi ci potrà essere chi, come me, dirà che era uno/una con una, ipotizziamo, una Opel oppure altri dirà che è una Troia che non sa guidare, un frocio di merda, un marocchino puzzolente, un negro schifoso, un delinquente rumeno, uno stronzo col suv, una vecchia rincoglionita, un vecchio rimbambito, un ragazzino fumato ecc
Mi pare intuibile come queste espressioni contengano una descrizione irrilevante nell’evento, ma molto rilevante del bisogno di chi li usa di definirsi per negazione.


----------



## spleen (16 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Innanzitutto il linguaggio e in particolare gli insulti definiscono più chi li usa di chi viene insultato.
> Se si avesse consapevolezza di questo si starebbe più attenti a ciò che si dice.
> Se mi tamponano in auto, il problema è il danno, ma ci pensa l’assicurazione (se ciò non avviene è un’altra questione, faccio un esempio minimo) il fatto che la persona alla guida possa essere descritta per diventare oggetto della mia rabbia definisce me.
> Quindi ci potrà essere chi, come me, dirà che era uno/una con una, ipotizziamo, una Opel oppure altri dirà che è una Troia che non sa guidare, un frocio di merda, un marocchino puzzolente, un negro schifoso, un delinquente rumeno, uno stronzo col suv, una vecchia rincoglionita, un vecchio rimbambito, un ragazzino fumato ecc
> Mi pare intuibile come queste espressioni contengano una descrizione irrilevante nell’evento, ma molto rilevante del bisogno di chi li usa di definirsi per negazione.


Faccio notare che l'educazione nell' esprimersi e la proprietà del linguaggio, hanno poco a che vedere con il tema di fondo che è la proibizione di usare dei termini presenti sul vocabolario per descrivere qualcuno come si dovesse risarcirlo di qualcosa, di una persecuzione di cui non siamo più responsabili.
Se mi metto a insultare una persona accoppiando i termini come hai citato è chiaro che sono un maleducato.
Ma se in un pubblico dibattito o scrivendo un articolo vengo messo in croce perchè uso la parola nero (o bianco) o donna o maschio o femmina (proibitissimi) e per questo mi mettono in croce, è chiaro che mi stanno costruendo una gabbia attorno.
Stiamo parlando dell' utilizzo prevalentemente politico, non di quello personale di termini per quanto rivendico comunque anche un diritto all' invettiva che ci si poteva permettere qualche tempo fa e non più adesso.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Faccio notare che l'educazione nell' esprimersi e la proprietà del linguaggio, hanno poco a che vedere con il tema di fondo che è la proibizione di usare dei termini presenti sul vocabolario per descrivere qualcuno come si dovesse risarcirlo di qualcosa, di una persecuzione di cui non siamo più responsabili.
> Se mi metto a insultare una persona accoppiando i termini come hai citato è chiaro che sono un maleducato.
> Ma se in un pubblico dibattito o scrivendo un articolo vengo messo in croce perchè uso la parola nero (o bianco) o donna o maschio o femmina (proibitissimi) e per questo mi mettono in croce è chiaro che mi stanno costruendo una gabbia attorno.
> Stiamo parlando dell' utilizzo prevalentemente politico, non di quello personale di termini per quanto rivendico comunque anche un diritto all' invettiva che ci si poteva permettere qualche tempo fa e non più adesso.


Non è proprio così, benché ci si avvicini.
Se Cicerone si rivolgeva ai senatori e non a senatori e senatrici era perché le senatrici non c’erano.
Il riconoscimento nominale corrisponde a un riconoscimento sociale.
Quindi è corretto riconoscere il valore delle parole.
Quello che è assurdo è attribuire alle parole un potere creativo che può sovvertire la realtà.
Per me è un trasferimento in una realtà adulta del pensiero magico onnipotente infantile. 
Il giusto principio di non discriminare si è deformato in discriminazione.
Ma la realtà è la realtà.


----------



## spleen (16 Luglio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è proprio così, benché ci si avvicini.
> Se Cicerone si rivolgeva ai senatori e non a senatori e senatrici era perché le senatrici non c’erano.
> Il riconoscimento nominale corrisponde a un riconoscimento sociale.
> Quindi è corretto riconoscere il valore delle parole.
> ...


Visto che parli di Cicero e dei romani ricordo alcune cose:
Che a sovrintendere la costruzione della via Appia ci fu un signore che per nome aveva Claudio Appio Cieco, dove claudio significa zoppicante e cieco lo era anche nella sostanza. 
Uno degli usurpatori in epoca imperiale era Pescennio Niger, dove niger sta per negro, tradotto ai giorni nostri.

Ora, mi rendo conto che sono passati tanti anni e che la loro società non era certo la nostra ma se persone chiamate così non avevano la minima esitazione a far scrivere NIGER sulle monete col loro ritratto, non è che la dignità da loro prescindeva dalla realtà descrittiva di quello che effettivamente erano?
E da un senso delle cose e delle parole che non non abbiamo mai posseduto?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Visto che parli di Cicero e dei romani ricordo alcune cose:
> Che a sovrintendere la costruzione della via Appia ci fu un signore che per nome aveva Claudio Appio Cieco, dove claudio significa zoppicante e cieco lo era anche nella sostanza.
> Uno degli usurpatori in epoca imperiale era Pescennio Niger, dove niger sta per negro, tradotto ai giorni nostri.
> 
> ...


Era una società in cui la differenza era tra cittadini e non cittadini, in Patrizi e Plebei, in vir e foemine, in cui la omosessualità era accettata se attiva, le distinzioni erano molteplici, ma non quelle attuali.


----------



## spleen (16 Luglio 2020)

leggete l’editoriale di addio al ''new york times'' di bari weiss per capire come...
					

Testo di Bari Weiss da www.bariweiss.com (traduzione di Marco Zucchetti) pubblicato da “il Giornale”           bari weiss     Gentile A. G., è con tristezza che le scrivo per dirle che mi dimetto dal New York Times. Sono entrata nel giornale con entusiasmo e ottimismo tre




					www.dagospia.com
				




Ecco, trovo esemplare questo articolo di addio, scritto da una ormai ex giornalista di uno dei giornali più quotati al mondo (fino a ieri perlomeno, almeno per me).


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> leggete l’editoriale di addio al ''new york times'' di bari weiss per capire come...
> 
> 
> Testo di Bari Weiss da www.bariweiss.com (traduzione di Marco Zucchetti) pubblicato da “il Giornale”           bari weiss     Gentile A. G., è con tristezza che le scrivo per dirle che mi dimetto dal New York Times. Sono entrata nel giornale con entusiasmo e ottimismo tre
> ...


Però la sua accusa si basa sulla richiesta di una correttezza che è alla base del politicamente corretto.
È una situazione complessa.
Credo che riusciremo a “vederla” tra qualche decina d’anni.


----------



## Lara3 (17 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma basta leggere i giornali online!
> Sul sito di repubblica le parole clandestino, immigrato, straniero sono totalmente bandite, con l'esilarante effetto che leggi una notizia e capisci chi la riguarda per vie traverse. Oltrettutto i commenti online sono stati aboliti da un pezzo, sull' onda ritengo degli spropositi dei leoni da tastiera.
> Se apri il sito dei giornali riferiti a destra invece abbondano le parole: Smaschera, scopre, umilia.... ed i commenti (abilitati) grondano di invettive ed insulti.
> Una bella informazione, non c'è che dire....


Boh... Salvini e Meloni sui social usano termini pesanti che io trovo inopportuno. Secondo loro tutti gli altri sono scemi e non sanno fare.
Un po’ d‘umiltà non guasta visto che in politica sono da tanto tempo ma non mi sembra che abbiano fatto qualcosa. Di buono intendo.


----------



## spleen (17 Luglio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Boh... Salvini e Meloni sui social usano termini pesanti che io trovo inopportuno. Secondo loro tutti gli altri sono scemi e non sanno fare.
> Un po’ d‘umiltà non guasta visto che in politica sono da tanto tempo ma non mi sembra che abbiano fatto qualcosa. Di buono intendo.


Tutti usano termini pesanti, tutti si danno dell' incapace, tutti quelli che governano (o quasi) hanno luci ed ombre sul loro operato, la cosa importante è non cadere nelle narrazioni per le quali tutto è uguale, perchè è qualunquismo.
Ultimamente però si è aggiunta una cosa, il fatto di delegittimare ad ogni costo l'avversario politico, idee di sinistra o di destra sono ugualmente dignitose se alla base c'è la democrazia e la possibilità di sciegliere.
A me dà molto fastidio che il dibattito sulle idee sia evitato in nome di un non si sa bene quale bene superiore per il quale se alzi la mano ed esprimi una problematica diventi automaticamente un impresentabile, fascista, razzista e quant' altro.
Mi dà fastidio che qualcuno si arroghi il diritto di incasellarmi dentro un presunto totalitarismo, in una pseudo cultura della semplificazione per la quale, ad esempio, una sedicente intellettuale come la Murgia, pubblica un libro sul "fascistometro" delle idee e delle persone, senza sentirne il benchè minimo senso del ridicolo.


----------



## danny (17 Luglio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Tutti usano termini pesanti, tutti si danno da incapaci, tutti quelli che governano (o quasi) hanno luci ed ombre sul loro operato, la cosa importante è non cadere nelle narrazioni per le quali tutto è uguale perchè è qualunquismo.
> Ultimamente però si è aggiunta una cosa, il fatto di delegittimare ad ogni costo l'avversario politico, idee di sinistra o di destra sono ugualmente dignitose se alla base c'è la democrazia e la possibilità di sciegliere.
> A me dà molto fastidio che il dibattito sulle idee sia evitato in nome di un non si sa bene quale bene superiore per il quale se alzi la mano ed esprimi una problematica diventi automaticamente un impresentabile, fascista, razzista e quant' altro.
> Mi dà fastidio che qualcuno si arroghi il diritto di incasellarmi dentro un presunto totalitarismo, in una pseudo cultura della semplificazione per la quale, ad esempio, una sedicente intellettuale come la Murgia, pubblica un libro sul "fascistometro" delle idee e delle persone, senza sentirne il minimo senso del ridicolo.


Le figure politiche degli ultimi anni fanno rimpiangere i personaggi della politica degli anni '70.
Non pensavo sarei arrivato un giorno a trarre questa conclusione, ma il panorama è desolante come non mai.
Altrettanto desolante e devastato quello dell'editoria, e anche in questo nutro tanti rimpianti, visto che ci lavoro da anni e quindi ho avuto contatti con le varie case editrici e con i diversi modi di lavorare e siamo veramente scaduti nella mediocrità più assoluta.
In questa situazione tutto è semplificato per rendere accessibile anche ai più cretini concetti propagandistici.
Direi soprattutto ai più cretini.
Mi è capitato di ascoltare un Andreotti (che all'epoca contestavo amabilmente) in una vecchia intervista in radio e mi è venuto da piangere.
Mi sentivo al cospetto di Dante Alighieri.


----------

